# Stolen Firewood



## zachhandler (Nov 22, 2011)

Any of you ever get your firewood stolen?  Somebody stole a pickup truck full  of fresh split perfectly stacked white oak from behind my house in minneapolis.   I guess maybe that's the price you pay for living in the city.  The thing is that i have to work harder than most for my firewood.  I don't have truck so I collect it in a homemade trailer that I tow behind my bicycle.  Most of it I get from within a mile and a half from my house.  But it's still hard work.  Even the slightest uphill is a chore with 500 pounds of wood pulling you backwards.  I'm not sure what I should do now.  The neighbor says build a chainlink fence around it.  That seems stupid. I was thinking of just wrapping it all in chicken wire to make it harder to get at.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 22, 2011)

Leave your wood in the round as in the left pic, and only the heartiest of souls will steal it.


----------



## kwikrp (Nov 22, 2011)

That really S&^KS !! Probably stole it cause they are a lazy ass to do it themselves or to sell it for drugs ! there is no respect anymore !


----------



## nate379 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd be stuffing firewood in the truck of the car or using the lawn tractor to tow that trailer before I even THOUGHT about pulling it with a bike.  My legs would be screaming in a few hundred feet!


----------



## kwikrp (Nov 22, 2011)

can you put a spot light with a motion detector if they are getting it at night ? that will give me a scare?


----------



## scotvl (Nov 22, 2011)

Is that stack on the inside of your yard or out in the alley? If it's in the alley you're just asking for trouble in hard times like these. Seasoned wood is like money in the bank and should be treated as such.
  If it was in your yard and thieves had the time and the balls to do that I don't know how much you could do to stop them. I would start with a dog and some sensor lights or maybe a game camera so you could at least catch them afterwards. It was more then likely someone in your neighboirhood who has watched you scrounge it all.  Good luck and on the next cold day look around to see who's burning wood and try to investigae.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 22, 2011)

Wrap it in wire fencing of some sort, then put up some dummy camera's with signs showing the area is under camera protection.
Make sure to report the theft to the local police.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah, I'd call the cops. I am sure nothing will happen to remedy the last theft, but if you keep losing wood you will have documented it with police. Eventually it could add up to a bunch of money and be considered more than a petty theft. I'd report full delivered price for seasoned hardwood - $300 per cord I bet.

A fence or even chicken wire wrapped around the wood would help, but you might not stop a determined theif. Do you have a game camera and a place to mount it? make sure to position it so it has a chance to view the license plate on the truck if possible.

Oh, to answer your question, no I don't think I have ever lost any firewood, but it is pretty hard to get to my stacks. You'd have to drive through my yard past my house about 100 yards.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 22, 2011)

That really does suck! You have to do something to make it so difficult for somebody to take the wood that they don't bother. Or do the old M80 in the split trick and wait to see who's stove explodes.

I would like to see more pictures of your bicycle rig though.


----------



## muncybob (Nov 22, 2011)

That would certainly grind my a** too after all the work you put into it. Def get the motion light up and be ready to run out there although you may have some false alarms(cats, etc).

Never had mine stolen but much of it could be taken w/o me knowing it for a few days since it's seasoning several hundred yards away from the house. It's somehting that's always in the back of my mind, even more so with some of the activity we've had here latley with the gas drilling. If I see any missing I'll bust out the camo pup tent and spend a few nights out there with Mr Smith and Mr Wesson.


----------



## Nixon (Nov 22, 2011)

As was suggested earlier,a motion det. light. Also ,maybe a driveway alarm  of some type might work for you.
At any rate, having someone steal from you is beyond disgusting .


----------



## babzog (Nov 22, 2011)

scotvl said:
			
		

> It was more then likely someone in your neighboirhood who has watched you scrounge it all



I'd bet on that as well.  Who's got shifty eyes in your community?

That really sucks... may the guilty be found and punished.


----------



## zachhandler (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is the trailer/bike set up.  It carries more than my station wagon and if the thing collapses into splinters I really don't care.  I would care if i wrecked the suspension on my car. The most expensive thing was the mountain bike wheels and those were $ 15 each.  Recently the the boom connecting the trailer to the seat of the bike cracked so I wrapped it in fiber glass.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 22, 2011)

Hook the trailer to the rear axle. . . less tendancy to do wheel-stands when taking off.

put some bacon grease on the wood . . . the dog will not let people steal that, and you can stroll the neighborhood to sniff for bacon to determine who is stealing your wood.

And then . . . go see the guy/gal you are getting the wood from. Tell him/her your situation. Bet he/she knows something.


----------



## zachhandler (Nov 22, 2011)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Wrap it in wire fencing of some sort, then put up some dummy camera's with signs showing the area is under camera protection.
> Make sure to report the theft to the local police.



I thought of calling the cops.  But then I remembered in the back of my mind that the city has a limit of 2 face cords of firewood per house.  I probably have 5 full cords on my property right now.  So I better keep my mouth shut.  Then again, my neighborhood got hit with the minneapolis tornado this spring.  Just about every mature tree in the neighborhood came down.  So perhaps the city would cut me some slack for helping clean up the problem.


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 22, 2011)

I also like the M80 idea, except I'd say buy like 2 dozen, and just mark which splits you put them in to warn yourself.

Metal or nylon strapping or banding would secure them to the pallets enough to slow down all but the most determined wood thief.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 22, 2011)

Buckthorn Burner said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two face cords per house? Is this the Soviet Union? How unamerican.


----------



## mbcijim (Nov 22, 2011)

You can get a half decent game camera today for about $100.  I have a 5 year old one and I go through two sets of batteries per year for year round use.  The new ones go through one set of batteries according to friends who bought them.  Just make sure you test it out - a lot of them you need to be within 15-20' of the camera for it to take a picture.  Also set the camera parallel to the route they would walk drive, not perpendicular.  You want a picture of their face, not their side.  Sets off the camera better too.  

I wouldn't focus on prevention I'd focus on catching them.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the bike rig. You probably spent more on your bike than I did on my truck though.


----------



## lukem (Nov 22, 2011)

Buckthorn Burner said:
			
		

> Here is the trailer/bike set up.  It carries more than my station wagon and if the thing collapses into splinters I really don't care.  I would care if i wrecked the suspension on my car. The most expensive thing was the mountain bike wheels and those were $ 15 each.  Recently the the boom connecting the trailer to the seat of the bike cracked so I wrapped it in fiber glass.



That's a cool setup.  Tie that dog to the bike for extra HP!

How well does it stop?  I would be terrified of riding that down a hill.  Maybe you could rig up some trailer brakes...a cheap set of cantilevers on the trailer wheels and a strategically mounted handle on the bike might be cool to do.  You could use the front brakes on the  bike and the trailer brakes in place of the bike's rear brakes.  Just thinkin out loud....


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

this is just lame. I don't have any advice. hope they make a second appearance and this time get caught, but maybe wait until they pull away from your woodstacks to make sure the po-po don't see your over-the-limit-stacks...


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 22, 2011)

. . . maybe the po-po is takin the stacks . . .??


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 22, 2011)

A relative of mine and his wife got their Minn. house robbed the first week they moved there from NYC.


----------



## basswidow (Nov 22, 2011)

Well,  I agree that you do work much harder then most of us for your wood gathering.  I hope the low life that took your wood  chokes on the smoke.   I would be curious to see more pictures of where the wood was located and how frequently traveled the road is?  The person who stole it must have passed it more then a few times to conjure up a plan to steal it.  Could be someone close by or that you know.  Seems like someone would have seen or heard something (vehicle / person description).  It would take awhile to load and theres no way to be quiet.   I hope you have enough wood to get by with.  If I was closer,  I'd give you a load of mine.  Is it possible the City hauled it off thinking it was yard or storm clean up?

I like your bike trailer.  Near me,  we have numerous bike trails that have scroungable wood after storms, but I can't take a vehicle down them.  This is a bright solution,  better than a wagon or wheelbarrel.

You could make an enclosure with Pallets (a pallet fence) and paint it to be pleasing to the neighbors.  Wouldn't cost anything and it seems you're handy.  Plus the pallets would conceal the wood where chainlink would still let the thief see it.


----------



## ssupercoolss (Nov 22, 2011)

lame.  i hate people that steal firewood of all things.  my neighbor at my montain house was taking wood from me.  long story, but he didnt know i knew, he thought i would just think it was the people who "rented" my house, using the fireplace.  unknown to him was i never "renting".  i lent to friends and told them where to take wood from.....and where not to.  the pile they were told not to touch kept going down in size....hmmmm.  Whenever i was splitting wood, i always kept saying to myself, one for me, one for him.......its a good thing he didnt know what seasoned wood is, so at least he wasnt taking the seasoned stuff.  the worst part of the deal is, i would lend him anything in my arsonal....chain saw, wheel barrow, rake, ladder, etc.....and he would tell me how well he looked after my house while i wasnt there.  he probably used my wheel barrow to cart my wood over to his house.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 22, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> A relative of mine and his wife got their Minn. house robbed the first week they moved there from NYC.


yep, that's what I thought. MN is a tough place to live. Pretty sure that I just read in USWeekly that MN is ranked #1 in crime. Specifically the non twin-city areas...


----------



## blades (Nov 22, 2011)

Kudos on your method of transport, that is some serious exercise. 
 Game camera  with lots of motion lights and a very loud siren/bell. Potassium permanganate sprinkled liberally on various pieces of wood will stain the culprits hands/clothes a lovely shade of blue, won't wash off either, once some moisture gets to it. ( this one of the items they use to reduce or eliminate iron in  watersoftner systems ) Not dangerous.   Post private property signs, this escalates the transgression in the eyes of the law.  I have had the light fingered wood fairy's visitations on more than one occasion. the first one I caught got a $350 fine, after posting the trespass signs the second one got the $350 for the pilfering and $2000 for trespassing. Additional I had them on camera. The second one will suffer for the rest of his married life as the police could not find him at his place of employment so went to his home. His wife was there, you can figure out the rest.  He was also let go from his job as the company he worked for has a policy of not hiring / dismissing employees convicted of transgressions.
 Bad part: I can't burn satisfaction,  generally that is your only return.


----------



## egclassic (Nov 22, 2011)

That sure is a nice looking stack. 
I agree on the game camera and motion light with as bright of lights as you can find.
Now that they know its there and easy pickins', they'll most likely return, be prepared! :coolsmirk:


----------



## Hass (Nov 22, 2011)

Some people talk about burning wood to be green but drive a big old 1-2 ton truck to gather up the wood with 30 miles away, then fire up a big old splitter to split it.
THIS is being green. Also quite insane. Thanks for the pics of your set up... it's a lot easier to picture how you do it now lol. I bet you get some funny looks from cars driving by you 
I like it though, and I know how ya feel about not having a truck. It's quite a pain.



			
				futureboiler said:
			
		

> lame.  i hate people that steal firewood of all things.  my neighbor at my montain house was taking wood from me.  long story, but he didnt know i knew, he thought i would just think it was the people who "rented" my house, using the fireplace.  unknown to him was i never "renting".  i lent to friends and told them where to take wood from.....and where not to.  the pile they were told not to touch kept going down in size....hmmmm.  Whenever i was splitting wood, i always kept saying to myself, one for me, one for him.......its a good thing he didnt know what seasoned wood is, so at least he wasnt taking the seasoned stuff.  the worst part of the deal is, i would lend him anything in my arsonal....chain saw, wheel barrow, rake, ladder, etc.....and he would tell me how well he looked after my house while i wasnt there.  he probably used my wheel barrow to cart my wood over to his house.



I would've mixed in some split railroad ties. or maybe buy a couple Pressure treated 6x6s and split them up... expensive though.
railroad ties are free, so i would've done that probably.
Or maybe sprinkled some sugar or syrup and other crap ALL over the pile.... so it's infested with ants and other things for him to drag in to his house.
Hum...

How did it end?


----------



## woodchip (Nov 22, 2011)

It is gutting to have your wood stolen stolen, knowing how hard it is to get.

I might copy your trailer if I may, easier than dragging wood back bit by bit on a bike on the crossbar....... ;-)


----------



## bogydave (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.
We all know there is no "easy fire wood".
Motion light or something similar may deter it from happening again.
You have a unique  set up for sure, enviro friendly 
Never heard of a 2 cord limit, makes you wonder how some ordinances got established. That one sucks.
Hope it don't happen again, lots of hard work, gone.


----------



## maxed_out (Nov 22, 2011)

+10 for your efforts.  I'm stunned you can dothat on a bike.  If I needed to add more folks to my business you would be the first one I would call.  

You got my respect.  sorry for this loss but I'd hope the other guy needed it and it will come back to you in spades!


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 22, 2011)

Report it to the police they will not care/know about any code violations. In Michigan if it is over 100.00 it is a felony so tell them it was over the felony limit as far as value. You might also be able to turn it into your homeowners insurance. If you have a good agent he will take care of you.

Gary


----------



## raygard (Nov 22, 2011)

Electricifcation.  Chain link fence and a hot wire will solve the problem


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 22, 2011)

My relative had software on a laptop that was stolen to give the Minneapolis cop some clues as to who stole it;  they did nothing.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad to see you are making do with what you have and you must be in fine physical condition. Good for you. As far as the wood being stolen, that is some awful low-life there for sure. 

I wonder if I could haul wood with my bike? Here is one of them.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 23, 2011)

With the seat design
I bet you could get quit a few splits on the seat, you could sit on the handle bar. :lol:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2011)

Not yet tried it for hauling deer. How do you think it would do for moose?


----------



## bogydave (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL :lol:
May need floatation tires, seems I'm usually in or near a swamp that needs crossed.
But anything would be better than moose quarters on my back.


----------



## prollynotjeff (Nov 23, 2011)

If you have the time pick an off color of spray paint and hit the wood ends.  It wont prevent theft but if it is someone close by it will be easy to find out.


----------



## Shari (Nov 23, 2011)

Have you asked your neighbors if they saw/heard anything?  Takes awhile to load up that much wood.......

or, alternately, someone who doesn't like you posted a "Free wood at (insert your address here).  Don't bother the homeowner."  I see a lot of CL ads worded like that around here - makes me suspicious of the poster.


----------



## Boom Stick (Nov 23, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> velvetfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a recruiting ground for al qaeda in Somalia.  Some bad things happening there.  Sorry bout the wood.


----------



## ssupercoolss (Nov 23, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> Some people talk about burning wood to be green but drive a big old 1-2 ton truck to gather up the wood with 30 miles away, then fire up a big old splitter to split it.
> THIS is being green. Also quite insane. Thanks for the pics of your set up... it's a lot easier to picture how you do it now lol. I bet you get some funny looks from cars driving by you
> I like it though, and I know how ya feel about not having a truck. It's quite a pain.
> 
> ...



they were actually renting the house.  he had is own "thriving" drywall business....or at least thats what he told me.  one day he was riding a 4 wheeler and busted up his leg real good, with no healthcare insurance i think it put them in a financial bind and moved out shortly after that winter.  and i never really thought about this before, but i guess most things have a way of fixing themselves.


i hope the wood bandits in the original post have some type of misfortune.


----------



## zachhandler (Nov 23, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> How well does it stop?  I would be terrified of riding that down a hill.  Maybe you could rig up some trailer brakes...a cheap set of cantilevers on the trailer wheels and a strategically mounted handle on the bike might be cool to do.  You could use the front brakes on the  bike and the trailer brakes in place of the bike's rear brakes.  Just thinkin out loud....



Lukem - I would love trailer brakes. The rig is scary to stop on anything but a gradual downhill at low speed. I can actually lock up both wheels on the bike on dry asphalt. It's a bad feeling cause I know that if I go down there is a quarter ton of hardwood about to crunch me against the asphalt and bike frame. Bottom line I choose my route very carefully. I've also come to a standstill trying to go up a steep hill. That was a dicey situation as well. I managed to ease the thing backwards into the weeds without a runaway or jackknife, and then had to unload half the wood and try again. 

The nice thing about the setup though is that I can basically cruise the bike paths with impunity. I try to get out there and harvest the blowdown before the city crews can get to it. Anything they get they just put in a chipper. Recently I saw them chipping 20 ft sections of white oak that were 24 - 30" in diameter and straight as an arrow. Such an insane waste of valuable lumber!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2011)

I would definitely check with the neighbors . . . it sounds like this stack was pretty close to your home . . . it would be pretty gutsy (perhaps not the best choice of words for a thief) to load up a pick up full of wood . . . during the day or night.


----------



## lukem (Nov 23, 2011)

Buckthorn Burner said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to tow my kids around in a trailer behind my Gary Fisher.  With the trailer and a couple two-three kids I was pushing 150 lbs.  Lots of granny gear up hills, and avoid going down hill as much as possible.  I can only imagine what a load of wood feels like.  Kudos to you...or you're crazy....I think a little of both apply, no offense.


----------



## tamarack (Nov 23, 2011)

I never knew "City Logging" existed.  I learned alot on this site.
Sorry to see your log wealth "redistributed".  Times must be tough when firewood gets ripped off.


----------



## redhorse (Nov 23, 2011)

I second the adding of a camera or an alarm; the "putting M80s in a log" or "boring it out and adding gun powder" might actually end up getting YOU into trouble.  There are some really nice wireless door alarms that could be set up to go off when a certain piece of wood was moved.  

Is there anyway for you to store your wood out of sight? Perhaps build/find a shed to put it in?  Tarp it?  Put it behind some sort of "wall" (blocks, shrubs, etc)?  Of course, the thieves already know you have wood, but "out of sight, out of mind" might stop someone new from getting the same idea.

Can you put some sort of cable across the lane/driveway so they can't get a trailer/truck in? Any way to make it "difficult" for them to get to the wood pile?

I have a feeling in this economy and with the prices of everything going up, we may start seeing more and more of this...


----------



## zachhandler (Nov 23, 2011)

Well now my woodpile should be chicken proof at least.  I have to add a tarp on the top and then secure the fence ends with baling wire (the zip ties are temporary to hold the thing inplace).  I'd say the pile was thief-proof, but making that comparison would be an insult to chickens.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 23, 2011)

but yer still gonna wonder everytime say, you leave a tip when you get a cup of coffee, or you hold the door for someone when going in and out of the convenience store . . . was he the Mutha' that stole my wood???


----------



## maple1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I'd still get a game camera, or something similar.


----------



## Dune (Nov 23, 2011)

Buckthorn Burner said:
			
		

> Here is the trailer/bike set up.  It carries more than my station wagon and if the thing collapses into splinters I really don't care.  I would care if i wrecked the suspension on my car. The most expensive thing was the mountain bike wheels and those were $ 15 each.  Recently the the boom connecting the trailer to the seat of the bike cracked so I wrapped it in fiber glass.



Dude, you are my kind of psycho.
Get R done!

If I put that kind of work into gathering my wood, I would mount a hidden webcam and catch the thieving bastages.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 23, 2011)

off subject a little but same theory
I had a bird feeder out behind the house, the kids would cut thru the yard and knock it off its post
so after a few times of fixing it, I came up with a solution, follow along and I know it would be easier with products available today

I used a micro switch mounted under the bird house
a pressurised the air tank, a small one
a sprinkler head and red dye

how it worked
the tank had red dye it pressurised to 100 psi, I used a 12 volt soleniod to close it
when the bird feeder was knocked off the post it closed the circuit, opening the solenoid
releasing the red dye out of the circular sprinkler head turnig everything in an 8 foot radius red
never had a problem again hehehe
I thought I might get a call from some parents about ruining some clothes
but it never happened


----------



## maplewood (Nov 23, 2011)

So sorry you got robbed.  And of something so labour intensive and needed for your survival!
I agree with others that more questions should be asked.  Somebody must have heard / seen  something.  It's a lot of work to steal that much wood.
Good job wrapping it in wire.
Hope it stays there this time!


----------



## WES999 (Nov 23, 2011)

Set up one of these, you will never have wood stolen again!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxBa5bQfTGc
Totally bad @ss.


----------



## redhorse (Nov 23, 2011)

IronPony, that's awesome! 

We have one of those "Scarecrow" devices (motion activated sprinkler to scare away deer and other critters) but I would have never thought of what you did!

BBurner, I like the new chicken wire firewood pile...just hope it works.


----------



## wazzu (Nov 23, 2011)

That setup is FREAKING AWESOME, you are one motivated SOB. Are you a CrossFit'er by any chance? If you are that motivated I think you would really enjoy it. I think I would put up a driveway alarm and meet the MF'rs outside a la Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino. M1 Garand pointed at head "get the F away from my wood pile fish head"!! Yea Boy


----------



## ozzy73 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is some hardcore scrounging.  :cheese: I would defenetly talk to my neighbours and ask them to keep an eyeout for any strangers.
If its happening at night is there anyway you can stretch some sort of spike strip across the driveway and puncture the guys tire when he pulls up to the pile ?
Once his truck is stuck he aint going anywhere, then just call the cops and report that somebody is trying to break into your house.......


----------



## Dune (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty sure a spike strip would be considered a boobytrap, not a good idea in the U.S. unless you enjoy prison.


----------



## cheapheatnow (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this.  I can sympathize.  During the recent power outage here in the Northeast, I had 1 year seasoned wood being stolen by the armful.  Like others on the forum, I scrounge split and stack my own supply.  It sits on the blind side of my property but visible from the street.  My tarps were covered in snow after the storm...so they rooted around in the middle of the night...snatch and run (I guess)...the bad thing was, the subsequent days were in the 50's..so with the tarps disturbed, the wood was getting wet as the snow melted.  As a result, I took about 2 cord and moved it into my garage.  May not have been the best course of action as I am wary of insects...but I was pissed!  Also I like the idea of going into the garage as opposed to the outside to replenish in sub zero tempeature.  I then took all of the downed branches from the storm and piled them in front of the remaining wood...making it pretty difficult for someone to raid in the darkness of the night...I think my message got accross...haven't seena problem since.  Every person I have told this to has said the same thing "If they had knocked at the door and asked for it you would have given them some"....that statement is true.


----------



## wazzu (Nov 25, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> Pretty sure a spike strip would be considered a boobytrap, not a good idea in the U.S. unless you enjoy prison.



How do you figure that? If he wants to cover his drivway in plywood boards with nails sticking out that is his business. It is his driveway right? Just dont do it on the walkway.


----------



## Dune (Nov 25, 2011)

wazzu said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't write the laws, I just try to conform to them.
If a child were to innocently walk and or fall on those spikes, whose fault would it be?
Even if you answer the child, as that is what you truly believe,
the person who put the spikes in place will be held responsible.
Perhaps the next time you see something you are unsure of, 
you should research it.


----------



## redhorse (Nov 25, 2011)

wazzu said:
			
		

> How do you figure that? If he wants to cover his drivway in plywood boards with nails sticking out that is his business. It is his driveway right? Just dont do it on the walkway.



We've had neighbors sued when kids tried to climb through their pasture fences and got injured on the fence.  We all know about cases of kids breaking into people's back yards and drowning in a pool, and the owners are held liable.  The problem with doing anything that could do bodily harm is that your liability increases significantly if the trespasser is a child since they cannot recognize "hazardous conditions" like an adult can.

We have a neighbor that got tired of deer hunters using ATVs on his property (after being told not to) so he put out a piece of plywood full of nails sticking up.  Well, he had given us permission to ride our horses on that property but neglected to tell us about that piece of plywood.  Thank goodness we saw the board before any horses stepped on it (or worse yet, before a rider fell off onto it).   This guy had given the neighborhood kids permission to ride bikes out there too.  I'm just glad none of them were hurt.  I called him and asked about the board and mentioned the kids -- he had "forgotten" about the bike and horseback riders!  I'm just glad no one was hurt.  That could have been a serious legal problem for him had something happened.


----------



## Dune (Nov 25, 2011)

http://dictionary.law.com/Default.aspx?selected=87

booby trap

n. a device set up to be triggered to harm or kill anyone entering the trap, such as a shotgun which will go off if a room is entered, or dynamite which will explode if the ignition key on an auto is turned. If a person sets up such a trap to protect his/her property, he/she will be liable for any injury or death even to an unwanted intruder such as a burglar. Setting a booby trap to even protect one's property is a crime.


I know we are not supposed to give legal advice, but this seems more to be an issue of common sense or lack thereof.
Cameras are cheap.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 25, 2011)

Agreed 100%.  Same reason if I catch someone on my land they are getting a gun barrel stuffed into their chest.  Can ask Jemimah's Witnesses about that... showed up late at night to preach their b/s... couldn't read the NO SOLICITATIONS sign I guess. 



			
				wazzu said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redhorse (Nov 27, 2011)

I put out my trail camera three days ago to see how many hunters were going to scout my posted property.  Two so far.  

I really like the idea of setting up some sort of sprinkler to cover them in red dye!


----------



## egclassic (Nov 27, 2011)

redhorse said:
			
		

> wazzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats whats wrong with the world, I have to protect those who don't belong on my property from harm, BS!


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 28, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> http://dictionary.law.com/Default.aspx?selected=87
> 
> booby trap
> 
> ...



I like this advice.  Legal advice prior to a legal problem is simply advice.  Advice after a legal problem has arisen is legal advice and a no no.


----------

